# Freelance Electrical Engineer For Pro Lighting



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

just a suggestion, but we have had a few good leads/jobs from the local stores manager of the factors we have an account with. Have you though of asking them if they know a local sparky who may be interested?


----------

